# Pink grunt calls..



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you ladies have a Pink grunt call.. I make grunt calls from laminated hard woods and i have made some in Pink and Black.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

no i dont have one! id like one! that would be COOL!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

backwoodds barbie if you look in my photo's there are a couple of picture's of Pink call's.. Thanks, Steve


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I gotta have one!! How much with shipping and everything?


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> I gotta have one!! How much with shipping and everything?


$24.00 with shipping. I just found out there is also another Hot Pink wood out. I havent made a call out of this 1 yet..


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry i made a mistake and couldnt figure out how to fix my posting , im kinda new here , I said the calls were $24.00 with shipping, i ment to say $27.00 with shipping.. Sorry.. If anyone is interrested i have 3 of the Pink and Black calls made, just send me a message if your interested.. Thanks


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are sweet looking!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank You Cricket,,, I'm going to be posting more calls tomarrow in different colors of wood,


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet calls. So 27.00 is for shipping and call? Is that a purple and grey one that I saw in your album? Would love a purple one to go with my Passion.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

KSGirl i do have 1 Purple and black left, i do also have yellow and purple and a yellow and purple with red strips.. I posted them in my album..


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

sczar, i would like one! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=8432&attachmentid=900138
Thanks.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

sczar said:


> KSGirl i do have 1 Purple and black left, i do also have yellow and purple and a yellow and purple with red strips.. I posted them in my album..


PM sent


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice calls! Do you have different colors to choose from?


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Melissa i just uploaded 22 more calls that i have made, most are different colors..


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

I just uploaded 22 more calls that are made, some in differnt colors..


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

I'll take call 17 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=8432&attachmentid=902265 Thanks!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Krniemoth got it...


----------



## TTFD44CZAR (Sep 23, 2010)

I have seen these calls and I know that he does a fantastic job on these calls. Sczar is very talanted when it come to wood working. Just think if you buy one of there calls you will have a custom made one of a kind call. they are all unique in many ways and great to have. they sounds awsome also!!!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

Just received my call today. This call looks excellent but it sounds even better! My husband has been a bowhunter for 20 years and HE even says it is one of the best sounding calls he has heard. He now wants one!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Got my call today......looks GREAT and sounds GREAT!!! Can't wait to get it out in the field!


----------



## hayde1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

Is there an electric blue and black wood similar to the hot pink? I would like one like that.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry all i have is blue and black, i've never seen a electric blue.. I have seen a Arctice blue but i dont have it on hand.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys these are really fantastic calls!!! He does top notch work, they are so pretty I'm afraid to get mine dirty haha.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> Guys these are really fantastic calls!!! He does top notch work, they are so pretty I'm afraid to get mine dirty haha.


That's funny I was telling my husband the same thing! Just want to desplay it somewhere! LOL


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ksgirl tell your husband your's get a special place on the wall now when your not using it..


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,, If anyone is still interested i just uploaded more calls, i have a total of 6 pink and black left and thats it.. If you are interested Please send send me a Pm. Thanks...


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Some new colors i just got, cant wait to make some calls out of this and see what they look like. There Hot Pink, Orchid or Arctic blue not sure yet and Chartruese.. We'll see what happens.
There in my wood photo album


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

krniemoth said:


> Just received my call today. This call looks excellent but it sounds even better! My husband has been a bowhunter for 20 years and HE even says it is one of the best sounding calls he has heard. He now wants one!


I LOVE the looks of my call. The craftmanship is second to none. However, the SOUND of this call blows me away. It is "hands down" the best sounding deer call I have ever had. 

I don't blame your husband for wanting one. Get him one! Seriously, that would be a heck of a Christmas gift! I hope the call maker (sczar) eventually reaps all the benefits from making these great calls. He deserves major props.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies, just wanted to show you this new Hot Pink grunt Call i just made today also an Arctic blue one. It's in my personal stuff album on my profile. This was 1 of the hardest wood i have ever turned on a lathe it was like a rock, the bad thing is the cost of this wood is more then the pink and black ones but not to much more. Just thought some of you would like a peek at it.. Im not sure if my wife is stealing this 1 or not... There's also a few new colors in my custon call album. Hope you like it.


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

I just ordered my second call from sczar for my hubby. He is so exicited and it will be here in 2 more days. We cant wait!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

Just recieved my call today. Great quailty like I expected. Hubby loves it and I finally got my pink one back!


----------



## <3Venison (Oct 1, 2010)

Sweet! I'd love to rock a purple call


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ladies here's a look at 2 new Pink colors for 2011. Don't have any made yet.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the hot pink/black version! Let me know when you have some made that would go perfect with my daughter's Vicxen and I love my purple call you made me!!!!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ksgirl Thanks,, After xmas i'm hoping to order some wood. You like the darker pink more then the lite pink one? I'll keep you posted when i do have some made..


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

sczar said:


> Ksgirl Thanks,, After xmas i'm hoping to order some wood. You like the darker pink more then the lite pink one? I'll keep you posted when i do have some made..


I think they are both great colors but the darker one would be perfect for my daughter! Hope you're doing well selling your calls they are great quality! Hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------

